# Dendrobium victoria regina



## paphjoint (Nov 9, 2009)

A very easy to grow Dendrobium - its does not need any particular rest during the winter season and it can flower several times a year 

Have had this plant for 10 or more years
Enjoy


----------



## John M (Nov 9, 2009)

Spectacular!


----------



## Heather (Nov 9, 2009)

So pretty! Thanks Uri!


----------



## nikv (Nov 9, 2009)

Very pretty, Uri! :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 9, 2009)

:clap::clap: LOVE THAT COLOR!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 9, 2009)

I really like that one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2009)

Gorgeous, Uri. Plant and photos.

If it's so easy to grow, how come I killed two already?? Is the secret mounting them instead of potting them up?


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 10, 2009)

Could be - 

but then again - I've never been able to grow D. miyakei with which I consider it close related to.




SlipperFan said:


> Gorgeous, Uri. Plant and photos.
> 
> If it's so easy to grow, how come I killed two already?? Is the secret mounting them instead of potting them up?


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 10, 2009)

great pics of one of my fav. dendros!!!! But I can't grow it!! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Nov 10, 2009)

Actually I normally see small ones on the show bench, they don't seem to grow well here. I have to say that's the biggest plant with the most flowers I've seen so far.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 10, 2009)

Gorgeous Uri! I need to get one of these.


----------



## e-spice (Nov 10, 2009)

That's a real beauty and wonderfully grown too!

e-spice


----------



## lady slipper (Apr 4, 2010)

*Victoria regina*

Is this particular dendrobium fragrant? I have never seen it in person but what a lovely flower. So pristine and perfect in form. Congrats to you. Very lovely photo. 
phrag-man


----------



## etex (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely blooms!
I really need to work on my dendrobium culture. They don't seem to be the easiest orchids to grow and bloom!


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 5, 2010)

No fragrance on this one ;-(


----------



## swamprad (Apr 5, 2010)

Very nice! I've added it to my want list!


----------

